# is my rabbit pregnant?



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

i just got my bunny a week ago and she is only about 10-12 weeks old. her tummy seems hard and the pet store doesnt separate males from females. i read somewhere that they can get pregnant at this age because it is spring time or something? i dont know but here is a picture of her tummy. let me know what you think. shecould just be fat


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 15, 2009)

I found with my litters that when a doe is pregnant there stomachs get hard, Normally close to the day she is due, So expect a litter soon. Especially if the store don't separate males and females. Also put one had under her stomach and if you can feel something that feels like a grape it is more then likely a kit.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 15, 2009)

U can't tell from that photo but her large stomach could be do to something else.

This will probably get moved to the Infirmary section


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah it might get moved im just new to this whole bunny thing and i wasnt sure where to post it
i hope its nothing because she is so little it might hurt her to have babies.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 15, 2009)

I will move it to the infirmary.


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks but someone help! lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 15, 2009)

I know I just moved it, but it occurs to me that this would be better placed in the Rabbitry and Show Room....so I'm going to move it one more time.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2009)

While pregnancy is possible at 12 weeks of age, pot belly due to malnutrition, diseaseor parasites should also be considered.

Pam


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah i was also worried about that but im new to having a bunny and ive been looking around at sites and stuff but i thought it would be better to post here because all of you are more experienced.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 15, 2009)

Pregnancy is possible but doubtful, be ready for a litter but she looks like she could do with a vet check, that belly doesn't look right. It's not that she is fat either because her legs and around her rips looks very thin.


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

when i feel on her tummy i feel something but it doesnt feel like a marble or anything. i cant really bring my fingers together to feel anything. does anyone know any other signs for pregnancy?


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

nvm i DID feel little pea like things in her tummy but shes not being aggressive or anything she keeps licking me. so what should i do to help her while we wait for the babies? i think she is too young to know what to do


----------



## Leaf (Apr 15, 2009)

I really think a vet visit should be in order to be on the safe side. Her best interest may depend on knowing exactly whats going on with her and not just basing care on assumptions.


----------



## clevername (Apr 15, 2009)

What do her poops look like? Is she eating alright?


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

shes eating fine and drinking fine and acting normal. she doesnt seem sick or anything at all. she may be eating more than usual but thats it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 15, 2009)

If she were pregnant, and you were feeling "little pea like thing" in her tummy, her belly wouldn't be that big, I'm sure  

I agree with the others. I think she should go to the vet.
Emily


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2009)

*itsmarlababy wrote: *


> nvm i DID feel little pea like things in her tummy but shes not being aggressive or anything she keeps licking me. so what should i do to help her while we wait for the babies? i think she is too young to know what to do



Hard "pea things" are often fecal pellets. At this young age, the fetuses are often reabsorbed or miscarried.

If indeed the fetuses were just the size of peas at this point, her belly wouldn't be so large.



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I think she should go to the vet... She could have pot belly or something.
> 
> Emily


She does have a "pot belly" - we're just not sure why


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 15, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think she should go to the vet... She could have pot belly or something.
> ...


Ahh gotcha. I will fix my post


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

it wasnt pea size it felt like one bit the size was more bigger like a lima bean? maybe? im not sure but it felt bigger than a pea.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 15, 2009)

Pregnant rabbits don't usually get bellys that big, but maybe she is severly thin and is showing more? Vet check is the best way to go, she doesn't seem very healthy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you added more food to her diet recently? I think that's what happen to me. I was trying to fatten her up to fast and her tummy got huge but once I lowered her food intake it decreased in size the next day and was back to normal 2 days later


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

no shes been eating the same. i havent really had her that long so im not sure.


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 16, 2009)

the things i feel in her stomach feel like a grape or something like that but more lima bean shaped. could that just be her insides?


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 16, 2009)

also would i be able to hear anything moving or something in her tummy if she was pregnant? someone HELP:nerves1


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 16, 2009)

She needs to see a vet, her big belly could be anything.


----------



## massie777 (Apr 16, 2009)

i would take her to a vet also, and bring a fecal sample. i am thinking more parasites then babies.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 16, 2009)

*massie777 wrote: *


> i would take her to a vet also, and bring a fecal sample. i am thinking more parasites then babies.


I was thinking parasites too.


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I am thinking you should listen to them and take her to the vet to be sure.


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 16, 2009)

If you are considering taking her to the vet and don't have a rabbit savvy vet lined up yet, you may want to check out the listing of vets in the Infirmary Section:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=9

Not all vets treat rabbits and not even all vets who see "exotics" treat rabbits so its best to call around and ask or try to find avet nearby on the list.


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 16, 2009)

here is a full body picture of her. ignore the foot ha


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you going to bring her to a vet? Or wait and see what happens?


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 16, 2009)

well my parents just paid the rent so we are really hard on money just this week so im gonna wait. when you palpate them can u feel organs too? i do feel something in her but im not sure if its a baby or a liver or something.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 16, 2009)

It's hard to say, but her stomach does look distended. That's the problem with getting rabbits from pet stores; they are often sick, pregnant, or mis-sexed. 

Thankfully she is still eating and drinking normally, but that could change. I understand being hard on money, I suggest putting money aside towards a vet fund so you can see a vet even if you just payed rent.


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah i am saving my lunch money lol  next week will we have money. shes acting fine and the didnt sex her i had to. they didnt know anything at all. but there isnt a lot of breeders in my state so we had to get one from a petstore


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 16, 2009)

While she's eating she should be fine but if she stops eating then I would be worried and then it is an emergency. Personally, I don't think she is pregnant but keep an eye on her just incase.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Apr 26, 2009)

this thread is 10 days old,i hope every thing is ok,.if was pregnat,..iwas going to suggest radiograghs to ensure this hard tummy is not the result of gi stasis,..sincerely james waller


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

this is stupid but, maybe, (from an inexperienced person)
it could be a tumor? or cyist? im not sure about any thing so please passs the comment untill someone smarter clarifies it,
ps. how is the rabbit.


----------

